# Not sure how reliable the source is ....



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We should wait for more info before coming to any conclusions 
https://www.wkrg.com/news/alabama-m...zx_S182mW3v5pMjE-Q5FAEkDbnbxTqvwXI4Qa6ILVF5ZU


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

What conclusions? Only conclusion I see is a picture of a blowed up gun and an injured face,the gun blew up in his face...maybe its Trumps fault.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

stokes said:


> What conclusions? Only conclusion I see is a picture of a blowed up gun and an injured face,the gun blew up in his face...maybe its Trumps fault.


Haha, lol. 
Concluding why it blew up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Judging by the pictures, the gun didn't blow up, the slide broke and sent a piece flying at the guys face.
The barrel appears to be intact. 

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i had read where one theory was, that a cartridge jammed and another double fed (or something like that) and this happened.

another one was that maybe it was a squib load, got jammed in the bore, the brass ejected, and another round chambered


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That little TCP went down big time.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> That little TCP went down big time.


Agree! Catastrophic for sure. Would be nice to know what went wrong for sure. Very lucky the shooter had safety glass's and not in a SD situation. Hope all is well with shooter.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Barrel doesn’t appear ruptured. I think stress crack in the slide due to inferior metal alloy or bad heat treating.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Judging by the pictures, the gun didn't blow up, the slide broke and sent a piece flying at the guys face.
> The barrel appears to be intact.
> 
> GW


Friends don't let friends buy Taurus. Or should I say family members? Unless of course you can't stand them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Barrel doesn't appear ruptured. *I think stress crack in the slide due to inferior metal alloy or bad heat treating.*


It does appear that way. I smell a lawsuit in the works.

Yet there are those that get bent outta' shape whenever anyone mentions anything bad about Taurus' products.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Anti- Taurus bias: Ask'um where they picked up the anti-Taurus bias. Mine came from a Millennium in 45 ACP that was unreliable. The gun was returned to the factory. Coming back it was most reliable with FMJ's. That was many years ago. Maybe, it's time to let go.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Anti- Taurus bias: Ask'um where they picked up the anti-Taurus bias.


My anti-Taurus bias is the fruit of reading posts from Taurus owners who were sorely disappointed by a poor quality gun that were compounded by piss poor customer service and the fact that Taurus will not sell replacement parts.
That has been backed by dozens and dozens of youtube vids showing Taurus products being unreliable.
The Taurus faithful will give you a round count of how long it has been since the last FTE, FTF, or trip to the warranty shop.
I am a Glock Guy. I don't have a round count, but I haven't had one problem with any of the Glock pistols I have owned in the past three plus decades.
A man who pays for quality only has to cry once!

GW


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Doubt it was a squib. At first I thought it was a Ruger LCP but then I read the article. I am guessing since the previous round jammed and was cleared it seems to me the slide was failing and did just that on the next round. I have never fired a Taurus pistol and know no one who owns one. I have S&W, Ruger and a Charter Arms with zero problems with the pistols.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Is there a rest of the story that has not been reported. Were handloads involved?


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> My anti-Taurus bias is the fruit of reading posts from Taurus owners who were sorely disappointed by a poor quality gun that were compounded by piss poor customer service and the fact that Taurus will not sell replacement parts.


I go for on hands shooting reports. There some real junk on YouTube. Also, I do not have any way of confirming haters comments on Taurus handguns. I really do not care for the guns. I call it a bias.

I remember a piece on YouTube about Kel-Tec 380's. The guy gave a glowing report as he easily pulled back the slide with thumb and forefinger, Have you ever handled a Kel-Tec 380? There is some serious BS on the net. Shooting reports preferred to book reports.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ve currently have a two Taurus revolvers and they have been fine. I also had semis and had one fail which could have been repaired easily if they would sell me the part. imo, Taurus is a company driven by sales numbers and the best way to do that is offer a low price low quality product with minimal customer support and expect that they will not earn huge numbers of loyal fans, and live with it.

Sell a low price product, grab the cash and eventually sell of the company when it heads South due to a bad reputation. It’s kinda like an ipo. Get in, make your money and get out before the market crumbles completely.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> I've currently have a two Taurus revolvers and they have been fine. I also had semis and had one fail which could have been repaired easily if they would sell me the part. imo, .


Taurus left you holding the bag with no alternative on repairing your guns? Nothing. No help offered? Could you help us with which part was not forsale? What about the lifetime warranty?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It was a broken firing pin on a PT 22 I bought used. They would not sell parts even to gunsmiths. Yes they wanted me to send back a $160 gun which would have cost me $80 because I couldn’t find an ffl who would ship out. My only option was ups or fedex, and either was $80. I had firing pin removed so replacing was not a problem. Also took forever to get anyone to answer in customer service dept.
long story short, I wasn’t spending another $80 on a $160 used 22 for a “free” repair. I sold it in a gun auction for parts. There was alot more back and forth on the phone involved but basically they could have cared less. I wouldn’t buy another one because of history of failures of their semi autos and terrible warranty and customer service. It’s not really the mechanical failure that soured me, anything can fail. It was their refusal to sell parts and general lousy customer service that soured me on them. Their attitude sucks as far as trying to keep happy customers.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Is buying a second hand handgun a crap shoot?: I suppose that lifetime warranty did not apply. Basically, you decided not to get the gun fixed due to expense. I was able to do a quick search finding several vendors who were selling firing pins for PT-22's I have been charged $40.00 for the next day air for a handgun. I go with the FFL these days.

I had run into a similar part situation with Winchester. On a Model 70 there was a small retainer for the firing pin spring. It went missing. Winchester refused to sell anything to do with the "firing system." This policy may have been related to recent lawsuits. Got the piece from a parts dealer.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, sometimes finding parts can be difficult, especially the fire control related stuff exactly because of lawsuits. But Taurus won’t sell ANY parts. They will not allow anyone but their own folks to do anything on their guns. Other companies will often repair guns and if they have had modifications, parts will be changed back to stock parts, most likely again because of lawsuits. Thanks to all our wonderful lawyers, because lord knows everybody is too dumb to take any personal responsibility anymore for anything they do. 
if you are looking for a used gun, stick with the brands with better performance, fewer failures and good customer service. Taurus could be an ok brand but they just don’t seem to be concerned with quality or good customer service. They have a history of turning out poor quality products with high failure rates and having horrible records in repairing defective products on a timely basis. Go on some of the other boards and read some of the numerous complaints people have about dealing with their customer service and warranty staff. Would you buy a cheap car if you couldn’t get if fixed for 4 months? That’s kinda the Taurus story.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Tell them how you feel directly and vote with your money.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Tell them how you feel directly and vote with your money.


I have for several years now, but I also try to warn others away who ask about them. Some swear by them, I swear at them.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I do not own a Taurus, never have. However have shot many nice guns with very good quality, have known many folks that love some models which are avid shooters.
What I do find interesting is how the Bashers come out of the wood work and any failure. This gun clearly looks like a ammo related incident. Just saw a very similar one with a Ruger LCP and of course many guns have had these kinds of failure. All Ammo related.

*Gas-ruptures, as described above, sometimes called "KBs"* It's pretty rare, but these modern pistols are designed, as noted above, to protect the shooter when it happens. Blowing out the extractor and magazines are by design. In this case it appears that the rupture did come from gas sent backward and the pressure blowing out the section in the picture.
People want to bash the Taurus, then if a Gas rupture from a Squib load or similar scenario then bash all the manufactures as well. The small light weight Taurus actually appears to have been designed very well as it could have been much worse.
I believe post of bashing like on this thread for a incident that NOT ones single person know for sure is a perfect example of how Taurus gets bashed. It appear to be the vogue thing to do for some members of the gun community.
What ammo was used in the gun? A simple question. If you think a squib or other dangerous mishap is only going to happen to a Taurus then you are mistaken.
Typical uninformed internet bashing gets so old.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> This gun clearly looks like a ammo related incident.


What evidence makes that so clear? Looks like the gun is broken, but that is all that is clear to me.

GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeb Stuart said:


> *Gas-ruptures, as described above, sometimes called "KBs"* It's pretty rare, but these modern pistols are designed, as noted above, to protect the shooter when it happens. Blowing out the extractor and magazines are by design. In this case it appears that the rupture did come from gas sent backward and the pressure blowing out the section in the picture.


By design? Not hardly. We have no evidence of what caused the catastrophic failure in that handgun. Is the plastic receiver broken? What parts actually hit the shooter? We really have little evidence other than on photograph. Let see how this plays out after a professional evaluation of the incident.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> What evidence makes that so clear. Looks like the gun is broken, but that is all that is clear to me.
> 
> GW


Because it looks like so many other Kabooms which are ammo related of which there are a ton of pictures of including The Mighty Glock. No we do not have full evidence until a professional examines it, but common sense says it is most likely a Squib load etc. I have a hard time buying into the fact that this happened simply because it is a Taurus of which you obviously hate.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

A squib load is ammo related when a bullet gets stuck in the barrel for any number of reasons, then another round is fired which builds up excess pressure and the barrel explodes along with other parts of the gun. Usually sending fragments all over the place and a mangled looking gun. That gun does not look mangled. It looks as if you could glue it back together intact.

The barrel of that gun is intact as is the top of the slide, so I doubt very much that it was a squib round or an explosion. It cracked cleanly right at the breach face, more than likely as a round was being ejected and slammed against the breach face. I believe that *RK3369 *in post #9 nailed it.

Say what you will about Taurus but in order to manufacture an inexpensive product something has to give. Not all carbon or stainless steel are the same. There are different grades of it. I doubt very much that Taurus uses the best grade steel in their products? If they did they would have to charge either more or go out of business.

I often refer to them as the Harbor Freight of the firearms industry. They may be okay with limited use. But more than likely will not hold up over the long run. Just as you won't find too many Harbor Freight tools in a professional mechanics toolbox. You won't find too many Taurus products in the hands of those that depend on a firearm to make a living.

*What are the Different Grades of Steel*
www.meadmetals.com/blog/steel-grades

Carbon Steels only contain trace amounts of elements besides carbon and iron. This group is the most common, accounting...
Alloy Steels contain alloying elements like nickel, copper, chromium, and/or aluminum. These additional elements are...
Stainless Steels contain 10-20% chromium as their alloying element and are valued for their high corrosion...


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I have seen many, many firearms that have experienced damage from squibe loads. What happens most generally is a ring is left in the barrel. The first bullet does not leave the barrel. The second bullet hits the first. Often times there is a bulge enough to feel on the outside of the barrel. I, was shown a Glock barrel from such damage. Generally what takes handguns out is an overload (a double charge). If one does a survey of blown up guns on the tube signs of excessive pressure are evident is most cases.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Because it looks like so many other Kabooms which are ammo related of which there are a ton of pictures of including The Mighty Glock.


Can you direct me to a piece in YouTube where a Glock or the slide on any other automatic broke into two pieces in a KB? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> _No we do not have full evidence_ until a professional examines it, but *common sense says* it is most likely a Squib load etc.


Common sense says it was a POS Taurus, of which I am not a fan.
I just hate to see new hand gunners buy shit because some fan boy won't face facts about an inferior company that builds a lot of junk.
As far as your comment on the "ALMIGHTY GLOCK", would you prefer a Taurus to a Glock when trouble is afoot? 
I highly doubt it if you were to give an honest answer.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Can you direct me to a piece in YouTube where a Glock or the slide on any other automatic broke into two pieces in a KB? Thanks for the help.


Do a google, plenty of pics. 
However if you say that only Taurus have issues with KB, that is fine. Actually could care less. Wish I had not posted. As I said quite clearly I do not own one never have. 
If you guys want to bash Taurus that is fine with me. Have at it.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Do a google, plenty of pics.
> However if you say that only Taurus have issues with KB, that is fine. Actually could care less. Wish I had not posted. As I said quite clearly I do not own one never have.
> If you guys want to bash Taurus that is fine with me. Have at it.


I have no intention of disagreeing with you, My comments were aimed at the current forensic exam of the damaged Taurus in the OP. I do not recall _any_ pictures where the slides have been broken in half. That is of any brand automatic handgun, Also, how many polymer framed guns escaped a KB unbroken.?

We have a picture here of a broken .380 caliber gun. We don;t know anything about the cartridges or the full extent of damage. Basically we don't have squat for information don;t know jack about what actually happened. OK


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao ,,, the harbor freight comparison.
A mechanic who's livelihood is working with tools all day will have quality tools.
Impact sockets need to be of a high quality steel with a certain hardness level, and not to hard to be brittle ( heat treating process ). That's an expensive socket ( high carbon )
A handgun IMO should have those same characteristics as an impact socket. It can endure the vibrations, the pressures, the strains of an isolated controlled explosion ( handgun ) .


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Have at it.


Thanks Jeb. I was concerned about hurting your feelings.
Glad that I can count on your support.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *Lmao ,,, the harbor freight comparison.*
> A mechanic who's livelihood is working with tools all day will have quality tools.
> Impact sockets need to be of a high quality steel with a certain hardness level, and not to hard to be brittle ( heat treating process ). That's an expensive socket ( high carbon )
> A handgun IMO should have those same characteristics as an impact socket. It can endure the vibrations, the pressures, the strains of an isolated controlled explosion ( handgun ) .


You like that comparison. 

A lot of people will look at Harbor Freight socket sets and think that they don't look any different than high quality Snap On's and think that for $19.95 they're getting a real bargain. Those types of people probably won't use them very much. If they break, no big deal unless they smash their f'n fingers while they're torquing down a nut or bolt as the ratchet or socket breaks. Of course it will be a big deal to have a vehicle fall on you as their safety stands collapse.

I look at Taurus products the same way. They don't look or feel much different than a let's say a S&W M&P for arguments sake. A lot of people that buy them think that they are getting a real bargain. They'll take them out and run a few boxes of ammo through it, come back with a shit eatin' grin, then rave about what a great gun it is.

What I could never understand is why anyone would buy a $200 gun then put a thousand or more dollars worth of ammo through it? That is if the gun makes it that long. As anyone that has done an appreciable amount of shooting knows, you can blow through a thousand dollars worth of center fire ammo in a coupla' months.

For any first time gun buyer it's gonna' take at least that to become somewhat proficient with their weapon. Yet a lot of first time gun buyers choose a Taurus as their first handgun. I've been at my local gun store many times when people who don't know a God damn thing about guns only care about the price of the gun. They're the type of people that feel they need to buy a gun for self protection but don't want to spend any more than what they have to. More than likely they will bring it home throw it in a drawer and then forget about it. In which case they got a bargain.


*Harbor Freight recalls 1.7 million jack stands, government ...*
www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/harbor-freight-recall...
May 28, 2020 · It's the latter of those two that has come back to bite us in the ass, however, because Harbor Freight is now recalling its Pittsburgh-brand six-ton jack stands over risks that they could collapse...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> You like that comparison.
> 
> A lot of people will look at Harbor Freight socket sets and think that they don't look any different than high quality Snap On's and think that for $19.95 they're getting a real bargain. Those types of people probably won't use them very much. If they break, no big deal unless they smash their f'n fingers while they're torquing down a nut or bolt as the ratchet or socket breaks. Of course it will be a big deal to have a vehicle fall on you as their safety stands collapse.
> 
> ...


Lol, couldn't say it any better, chisel this in stone. 
Harbor freight moving dollies with the ball bearing casters. 
After a couple trips if you're lucky , you'll most likely see ball bearings very quickly,, what the !,,? Lol. 
Good post


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

desertman said:


> They're the type of people that feel they need to buy a gun for self protection but don't want to spend any more than what they have to. More than likely they will bring it home throw it in a drawer and then forget about it.


I wonder how many gun makers play a game. The game is to sell turkeys. Most of the guns will get little ,perhaps, no use. A small percentage will return the gun because the finish came off the zinc frame.
Others would try to use the gun. The thing fell apart. Waffle around enough hoping customer will go away.

I recall an RG 38 Special that had been shot. The top strap was gas cut nearly through. The other thousands were tucked away in a drawer or under the car seat.

The game is selling junk to people who don't know better. Wonder if better known makers do the same thing riding on the company name. Good stuff with a percentage of turkeys. The modified game would go on with great customer service. How about it?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Lol, couldn't say it any better, chisel this in stone.
> Harbor freight moving dollies with the ball bearing casters.
> After a couple trips if you're lucky , you'll most likely see ball bearings very quickly,, what the !,,? Lol.
> Good post


Thank you!!

Better be careful, you don't want to step on those ball bearings.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Do a google, plenty of pics.
> *However if you say that only Taurus have issues with KB, that is fine.* Actually could care less. Wish I had not posted. As I said quite clearly I do not own one never have.
> If you guys want to bash Taurus that is fine with me. Have at it.


I don't think anyone's saying that? But from the looks of that picture it does not resemble a KB or Kaboom for those that hate the use of acronyms.

Taurus makes an inferior product with poor customer service, they are what they are. They've had way more than their fair share of problems and complaints. Far more than other manufacturers. There's no way to get around that. You get what you pay for there's no way of getting around that either.

The only reason why many of us on this forum post negative things about them is to warn those that may be considering buying one to stay away from them. Let the buyer beware, it's no more complicated than that.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I wonder how many gun makers play a game. The game is to sell turkeys. Most of the guns will get little ,perhaps, no use. A small percentage will return the gun because the finish came off the zinc frame.
> Others would try to use the gun. The thing fell apart. Waffle around enough hoping customer will go away.
> 
> I recall an RG 38 Special that had been shot. The top strap was gas cut nearly through. The other thousands were tucked away in a drawer or under the car seat.
> ...


It's what some companies do short term to try to stay afloat. I saw it years ago. My father and his brother sold typewriters for years. Back in the 30's through the 60's Smith Corona made a good quality long lived typewriter. More competition from Germany, Switzerland and Japan came into the market during the 60's and Smith made the decision to cheapen their parts to stay price competitive, but kept manufacturing in the US. It worked for a couple decades but eventually they cheapened the product so much it was nothing but junk.

Most business clients wouldn't buy them because they were not reliable or repairable. They were beaten out by IBM with a high quality, but expensive and durable machine well into the 80's and beyond. Smith eventually filed bankruptcy because they cheapened their product to the status of junk, everybody knew it and nobody that wanted a machine that would work for more than a couple months would buy one. The advent of computers also hastened the demise of the typewriter industry also, but I think Smith filed back in the 80's before computers really took off.

Could this be where Taurus is headed? My guess, yup! And imo, they don't care. With the increasing level of manufacturer lawsuits for defective products along with the prospect of federal law changing to allow manufacturers to be sued for deaths resulting from use of their products, it's looking more and more like a good time to cash in and get out of the firearms business.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> It's what some companies do short term to try to stay afloat. I saw it years ago. My father and his brother sold typewriters for years. Back in the 30's through the 60's Smith Corona made a good quality long lived typewriter. More competition from Germany, Switzerland and Japan came into the market during the 60's and Smith made the decision to cheapen their parts to stay price competitive, but kept manufacturing in the US. It worked for a couple decades but eventually they cheapened the product so much it was nothing but junk.


Personal Opinion: In this drama there may be a subplot. Nobody talks about these guns much anymore, When I was a kid there were Spanish knockoffs of American revolvers. These guns were phonied up to look like a Colt or S&W. These particular guns were cheap junk. The faraway makers could have cared less what happened to or with these guns once in the USA. They got the money and ran, Guns from the Philippines and Turkey have made me more open minded. The question remains. Are we still having junk guns dumped into our country today?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Are we still having junk guns dumped into our country today?


Isn't this a Taurus thread?
The question might remain with you, but speaking for myself, there is no question.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> It's what some companies do short term to try to stay afloat. I saw it years ago. My father and his brother sold typewriters for years. Back in the 30's through the 60's Smith Corona made a good quality long lived typewriter. More competition from Germany, Switzerland and Japan came into the market during the 60's and Smith made the decision to cheapen their parts to stay price competitive, but kept manufacturing in the US. It worked for a couple decades but eventually they cheapened the product so much it was nothing but junk.
> Could this be where Taurus is headed? My guess, yup! And imo, they don't care. With the increasing level of manufacturer lawsuits for defective products along with the prospect of federal law changing to allow manufacturers to be sued for deaths resulting from use of their products, it's looking more and more like a good time to cash in and get out of the firearms business.


RK3369 that is a good perspective!
*Good post on the history on manufacturing in general over the decades. Well stated and just replace the name and industry and it fits.
*You would hope Taurus is learning a lesson or two on quality. I have no experience with Taurus but from the sidelines over the years it is the same old story over and over. 
*For me it gets confusing because I have a friend that has a few revolvers from them and a 1911 that we shoot all the time with ZERO issues. Others have had nightmares with customer service and quality.
*Do your homework before buying any firearm. I stick to what I know works for me and while I clean my Mark III 22/45 today I will break out the popcorn and listen to the never ending debate on Taurus.
ENJOY WHAT WORKS FOR YOU AND HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL OF YOU!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I noticed since this thread the large amount of advertising and the many offerings from Taurus out there. Lot of them on the market today.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> I noticed since this thread the large amount of advertising and the many offerings from Taurus out there. Lot of them on the market today.


Imo, one of their biggest problems is they keep putting new model junk on the market while not even trying to solve the problems with the existing production. Kinda like a car maker who puts a new model out every 3 months and not dealing with the existing model warranty problems. They are interested in selling the "latest and greatest, just gotta have" item whether it's any good or not, and usually it has bugs like any new model does. Never buy a new model car for the first year or two until they get all the recalls fixed.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Wasn't the NRA cubbed up with Taurus at one time?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have used Harbor Freight tools from time to time and I only had a problem with a high speed air cutter which they replaced. They always ask about the guarantee but I always said no. I have 2 grinders and 2 sanders and numerous air tools which still perform as new. All my sockets and wrenches are Craftman and never a problem. The good thing about HF is if the tool breaks just get a new one but I have had good luck in the past. Dont do much business with them now since I have retired from auto restoration and they sell nothing to support firearms.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought a HF 3/8th drill once. It lasted about 2 months of continual use. they are throwaway at $12 a copy. I guess that’s ok if you want to keep replacing a tool every so often.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this when it came out - but did not post it... I considered it, but did not feel like initiating a war between Taurus fans and myself again. I've done enough on that front 

But, I still say:


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I saw this when it came out - but did not post it... I considered it, but did not feel like initiating a war between Taurus fans and myself again. I've done enough on that front
> 
> But, I still say:


I'd bet that was the car. Car has significantly more haters than the handgun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I'd bet that was the car. Car has significantly more haters than the handgun!


No, it was the for gun company....


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> No, it was the for gun company....


OK, if you say so. Remember FORD? "Found on road dead." Which was better. LLama or Taurus?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mowgli Terry said:


> OK, if you say so. Remember FORD? "Found on road dead." Which was better. LLama or Taurus?


I made the sign, so I would know....


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Not disputing, just commenting.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Since we are talking about cheap 380's, I find it very interesting that while the Cheap Taurus gets the attention, another cheap piece of junk get all kinds of awards and praise. I have been shooting the heck out of 380's for years. Actually over a decade and shooting them heavily.
Yes, there is a huge difference in quality over a few compared to the Taurus and another well known brand. I owned 4 of these junkers which all had to be sent back a number of times and finally replaced. Took me a while to figure out what a good solid small Pocket gun is.
And one indicator I have found is the metal "Stainless Steel". Another indicator is the manual actually states they are PLUS P rated. While Saami, might not have a listing for the 380, never the less there is high pressure ammo and their are guns rated for it, not only can handle it, but shoot a lot of it. Also, IMO it is a testament to the build quality. I have taken the guns rated for Plus P and with Proven results, where a firearm NOT rated is nothing but dangerous.
So how do they differ in internet bias. My guess is Marketing and Great Customer Service.

So while we do not know the actual cause of the Taurus, it very well could be ammo. And maybe not a squib but a high pressure round. Which will not only destroy the Taurus but will in fact destroy the other well known gun.

By the way, I said I never owned a Taurus, I did take the *Spectrum* out to test and review. And yes, at the end I thought it was junk. And the thing is I wanted it to work. I went in with a open mind and actually high hopes. Taurus had really borrowed from a Well know quality gun, but this clone type just did not cut it. But then again, was not much worse than the well known product that is marketed heavily and has good customer service.


----------

